# What happened to anabolics.com?



## Evil ANT (Apr 17, 2004)

Did I miss something?

www.anabolics.com use to be a pretty sweet site you could join for $20.00 a year. I joined and they sent me my membership. Inside were decent articles, drug descriptions, and even locations of legit sources.

I went to the site last night for the first time in ages and was like, "what the fuck?" It's just a page that forwards to www.steroids.com now, and my membership doesn't seem to work. Anyone know what happened? Was it major news and I missed it because I'm a retard or something? It kind of sucks since I paid for a full year yet only a few months later the site doesn't seem to exist anymore.

Doh!


----------



## Budz08 (Apr 17, 2004)

I wish i knew about the whole legit sources deal


----------



## Evil ANT (Apr 17, 2004)

It was sweet. In fact, it's how I found a source and eventually obtained my gear. I decided to go back last night to see if they had added any new sources but the site seems to be gone.

Lame.

I hope it's okay to be posting about a site that _used_ to have legit sources. Obviously they don't anymore so I assume it's not a rule violation to talk about it.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2004)

I was a member there, not the best prices, and one scammer made the list (went sour later, PharaohFlex).

They died about 8 months ago or so, a lot of members are on other boards now, you will recognize some. Mancubus and Intimid8orrrr/Indimid8or3 I have seen around.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Budz08 *_
> I wish i knew about the whole legit sources deal



What is there to know, they had a list, now they dont.


----------



## Budz08 (Apr 17, 2004)

I just wish i could have found a contact in that book cause i've been trying for a while over here and still have no luck


----------



## Budz08 (Apr 17, 2004)

BUt wouldn't that be incredible risky listing all the "legit" sources in a book that anyone could get?


----------



## AZFREAK (Apr 18, 2004)

I used to be a member too, but I attend to agree!  Why would any post legit lists of sources on the net( of all places).  No wonder why everyone got busted......


----------



## Mudge (Apr 18, 2004)

There is a trend for the last 6 months or so to have sections for donating members where this kind of information is shared.

Is it risky yes. Some of these boards are invite only though and not donation accessable. Its politics, some like it, some hate it.


----------

